# What scares you? Why?



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Everybody(well at least most people) have some kind of phobia, what's yours? Since I started the thread, I guess I should go first A few of mine are:

Doctors- I dont know why they scare me, but they do.. maybe it's because the ones I see smile constantly, I suppose they think its comforting to the patients, but I just think its creepy. I'm also afraid of hospitals.. the smell of one is enough to give me nightmares.

Rats- Never even seen one, except for the domestic type sold in pet shops, so again I have no good reason to be afraid of them, but I am. Probably because my older brother told me that rats would eat you if there were enough of them. One reason I like snakes is because they eat rats.

I used to be afraid of storms, but I have gotten over it. My wife is afraid of the dark, which is strange because until recently she wasn't, and she says nothing has happened to her in the dark to make her afriad of it


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

1. Small crowds when performing

2. KNOWING THAT HALLOWEENIS ONLY 69 DAYS AWAY!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

whoops i forgot to say why well small crowds because usually its making your first impression and you dont want to mess up like I do way to often. And 69 days cause well im sure everyone is feeling the pressure!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

1. Blind, ignorant trust

2. Arachnids


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see...

Bugs in general frighten me. Wasps, bees, hornets, spiders anything that can sting or bite me. Though, I do have enough guts to squish 'em with a napkin and flush 'em down the toilet.

I also don't deal with public places well. I generally a pretty tense person in public situations. I have some kind of social disorder, methinks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Spiders and Women. Oh and uh, Spider Women"

Little quote from Pvt. Cooper in *Dog Soldiers.* But the first of these things really freak me out sometimes. Spiders have eight legs and as many eyes, when you watch any type of show about them, and there are close-ups you can see the evil intelligence in those jewel-like eyes. They're the closest things to malicious Aliens that we have on this Earth. I suspect that yes, they may just be from another planet and will one day gather in vast numbers and take over the planet.  

Water. Deep, deep water. I was sucked into an undertow when I was three or four and it didn't help that the movie *Jaws* portrayed exactly what swam in those boundless depths. People who want to go to the beach: Knock yourselves out, because I ain't going out in the water. Is it a coincedence that shark attacks have become more plentious in the past few years? I think not! No way am I drowning or being eaten.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

ants and aliens. and jello disgusts me


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Small spaces! Enough said!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm afraid of snakes! I really hate and fear them. I think this comes from my childhood when I was peacefully walking in a field on that nice Summer day and all of a sudden I walked on a snake and it almost bit me!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Sinister said:


> "Spiders and Women. Oh and uh, Spider Women"


LOL!
Okay spiders used to scare the yell out of me but I've gotten much better about dealing with them. I'm utterly fascinated with these little critters and I respect them to the point that I won't kill any...unless of course it gets on me then it's lucky if it can survive my hysteria. 
I guess I've got the same disorder that Zombie has because I can't handle big crowds of people. 
I hate to drive on interstates and I'm also afraid of heights.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

1. heights - get dizzy and will panic if up high enough (High Anxiety by Mel Brooks .. hehe)

2. Most bugs but mainly Spiders - just don't seem natural


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> 2. Most bugs but mainly Spiders - just don't seem natural


They aren't natural. Remember my "Alien" theory.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very true .. hehe, bugs are just evil. My phobia for those alien bugs has rubbed off on my son who screamed like a little girl the other day because a damn fly landed on him .. which made me laugh because his version of the phobia has out done mine


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I fear change. Mostly nickels.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hehe .. I would fear the pennies


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> 1. heights - get dizzy and will panic if up high enough (High Anxiety by Mel Brooks .. hehe)
> 
> 2. Most bugs but mainly Spiders - just don't seem natural


Spiders are cool.. roaches are unnatural. Damn things are almost indestructable. If you cut a roach's head off the only reason it dies is starvation. Now, those things have to be aliens in disguise I hear Florida has roaches thesize of small dogs running around, which is one reason I have never been there


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Papa Bones said:


> I hear Florida has roaches thesize of small dogs running around, which is one reason I have never been there


You heard a'right. Them and rats are going to be the only thing that survives a Nuclear Holocaust.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

When I was visiting friends in Boca Grande, I saw a flying roach that was as big as a small bird and I couldn't get back inside the condo fast enough .. that was nasty .. lol


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Papa Bones said:


> I hear Florida has roaches thesize of small dogs running around, which is one reason I have never been there


Been here in florida 3 years and have not laid eyes on one yet!


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Pete said:


> I fear change. Mostly nickels.


this made me smile!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hights used to scare me... no so much anymore.

And when your camping and your the only one awake trying to get to sleep, but you can hear everything around you.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

well, im odd in the way im scared of heights, i dont mind going on super big roller coasters, but i HATE being at a high height for a long time, like in ferris wheels, just HATE it.

oh and i hate spiders, theyre just so eugh


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Two more things that freak me out are ticks and leeches. Basically anything that attaches itself to you and sucks your blood. Especially if you need to do something like throw salt on them or cover them with petroleum jelly to get rid of them.. what are you supposed to do if you don't have any of that stuff?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Papa Bones said:


> ... Basically anything that attaches itself to you and sucks your blood...


Don't tell Vlad about that fear he might send a friend to visit


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another fun thread I'm giving the bump for some of our newer members and some of the older ones who may have missed it on the first go-around.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm afraid of heights, spiders and snakes. No clue why.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm afraid of walking on those grates they have in the middle of sidewalks or stairs made out of metal grating. I think it has something to do with sensing motion underneath or just not feeling stable on them.

Also...popping balloons. That freaks me out every time, even when I know it's coming. Plus they remind me of Pennywise from IT, one creepy clown.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Another one afraid of heights here. Well, not roller coaster heights but ladders and climbing up them. Bugs rate up there too, although I'm not afraid of them I just don't like them. Rats and mice I HATE! And not to sound morbid here, but the two things that REALLY scare me are getting alzheimers or having a stroke. I hate the idea of being incapacitated and having to reply on someone to care for me!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I am not afraid of rats, snakes, or spiders; I have them as pets. 
I AM afraid of airplanes-to the point that I am uneasy when they fly over my house. I have no idea why; I've never been able to get on one.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't really think of anything that scares me. I fear for other people but not to much for myself. I fear the cops showing up at the door to tell me someone I love is dead. I fear cancer. I fear that I am wrong, and there is in fact a hell. I fear Prison. I fear my own thoughts sometimes.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Spiders.
The fact that I now crawl around in attics for a living doesn't help any. 

When we had a band, I used to get massive stage fright before every show.

Camping. Wont do it. No way, no how.

Stangely enough, even though I'm allergic to bees and wasps and hornets, I don't worry about getting stung. Odd.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

mostly EEE, not hieghts, bugs dont bother me much..I actually love heights


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I'm claustrophobic. Almost had to go in for an MRI once and it terrified me. 

I have to say the dark because I have an extremely overactive imagination.

And communism.

Oh, and public speaking. Ish!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

ladders not heights just ladders


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have to say I have the whole closed shower curtain thing going on so bad I have a clear one so I can see through it. 

I also don't like open curtains/blinds on windows or going into a dark room or stepping right off the end of my bed. I just get the heebie jeebies from them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

being murdered... ya that scares me. the thought of it anyway. So with that, I get the ***** many ways... 

I wont go in haunted houses.... like peoples haunts... thats where someone could murder me and no one would notice... so ya

Theres my irrational fear.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

heights- heights scare me so much i have 5-10 nightmares a week about them remember the movie cats eye when that guy had to walk the ledge all the way around building i have that as a nightmare.
spiders- they move to fast and can bite
birds-i dunno why realy but i know if one swooped down at me my butt is running knees hitting chin.
rabies- the amout of shot you have to get.
dentist- hearing the teeth break when they are getting pulled.
germs- i dont wanna get sick. "vomiting ...im afraid ill be somwhere and puke" My theory is if i touch somthing that is "contaminated" touch my mouth catch a germ get ill. Its crazy i know i wash my hands more times then a doctor.
wearing anything with a button on it ....i hate buttons i dont wanna see a button or touch one.....makes my skin crawl.
big crowds
public speaking and drive throughs
talking on telephone to people i dont know
surgery- this kinda falls in the surgery catagory but getting a ingrown toenail freaks me out to all hell.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a fear of drowning. Not sure why as I swam competatively til I was 18, spent my summers in the gulf in Florida with my grandparents. I only had one really scary event involving water and that was falling off a jetty of rocks in Florida after a huge wave hit and I lost my footing. Got myself pretty scrapped up on barnicles. 
I did once have to do a water search for a missing child which creeped me out. Thank god I wasn't the one who actually found the child.
As I'm getting older I have noticed I stay clear of the shore and keep my swimming to lakes and pools. Swimming in lakes is getting tougher year after year as I've noticed that the water is dark and the fear of the unknown is lurking. This summer at camp in the water during Polar Bear Swim at scout camp I spied a HUGE snapping turtle just outside the swim lanes. That was the longest 15 minutes in the water that I had to talk to myself and believe me I stayed with my buddy and never took my eyes off the spot where the snapper was spotted.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I hear ya, Black Cat. My family lives in the Keys and I have a terrible fear of our car going off the overseas highway and not being able to get out. I bought everyone one of those tools you keep in your car to break out a window, for Christmas last year...I'm terrified I wouldn't be able to get my daughter out in time, or my dog. What an awful way to go...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Somebody (or the thought of somebody) peering in a window looking at me gives me the heebie-jeebies. As a kid, I used to have night terrors where I would imagine (?) a shadowy figure moving around in front of my bedroom window. I would be paralyzed with fear and unable to make a sound.

Clowns also give me the creeps...not necessarily scared of them, but I definitely avoid them.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

open spaces...........just looking at pictures of southern ontario gives me the creeps.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm not really afraid of anything, not trying to sound fearless or cool, honestly. That being said I'm a very jumpy person. Some days I'll walk downstairs, grab a strudel and pop it in the toster, grab a glass of milk. Then my mom well say 'hi' from the living room and I'll jump six feet into the air.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

spideranne said:


> I'm afraid of walking on those grates they have in the middle of sidewalks or stairs made out of metal grating. I think it has something to do with sensing motion underneath or just not feeling stable on them.
> 
> Also...popping balloons. That freaks me out every time, even when I know it's coming. Plus they remind me of Pennywise from IT, one creepy clown.


OMG--I'm not the only weirdo that hates those [email protected] grates! I will cross the street to get around one if I have to. I'm going to New Orleans and NYC in the next few months, both of which are loaded with the things, so I'd better get some Xanax or something before I go  And that grate thing is DIRECTLY related to Pennywise from IT! _We all float down here... we ALL FLOAT!_ Creepy bugger.

Oh, and spiders and snakes and open windows at night and clowns and the other usual stuff girls are scared of (although I'm loath to admit it). I'm most terrified of anything happening to my DD that I can't fix for her.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am a bit scared of heights.
I have a fear of water, especialy being way out in it.
I have a huge fear of spiders, and snakes. 
I have a fear of drowning, or being murdered. 
I dont like to me held tight, or not being able to move.
I fear choking to death for some reason, or dying slowly.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope nobody minds me resurrecting this post, but its so old the newer people probably haven't seen it..


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I too fear the blasted sidewalk grates - I just know that I'll be the one to fall through one someday. I refuse to walk over them. 
I'm also afraid of drowning (thank you fat guy at the water park when I was 12). 
I fear falling asleep while I'm driving (I work 2 jobs, and I am very tired ALL the time). I
I also fear my house burning down, and not being able to get everyone, including the dogs/cat out of the house.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Having my head underwater in a lake. It freaks me out.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's one I have outgrown.... When I was a kid I didn't like to run the vacuum cleaner if I was in the house by myself... yes, I was afraid I would vacuum myself up lol. :googly:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a fear of drowning especially in lakes and the ocean. The not being able to see what's in the water such as snapping turtles, and fish freaks me out. I also hate having to put my feet down when in the water.........the bottom isn't always friendly feeling.


----------

